# well it started as a Malamute and ended up a husky ! lol



## shadyhoof (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats absolutely brilliant in fact its so good its a shame it has to melt.

Not so sure your dog is so impressed with it though by the look on his face


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats really good! I like the hind paw sticking out at the back lol. Your dog seems a little put out theres a huge new snow dog though


----------



## Jeagibear (Nov 19, 2012)

Brilliantly well done. Love the look on the dogs face!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

love it


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

That is so cool! pardon the pun lol and your dogs face is a peach! hehe!!


----------

